# Rec Tec on the way



## bbq grub rub (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello everyone, I've been here before under BBQ Bill but I tried to recover my password and my e-mail doesn't recieve the link so I'm now BBQ Grub Rub. I had been hacked with that old email so I had to make some changes.

Buuut, there's a new smoker on the way. I ordered a Rec Tec grill, should be here Thursday. I kept looking at features, reviews, warranty and other aspects and kept coming back to the Rec Tec. Haven't found anyone disappointed with one yet & they will take it back & cover shipping if not satisfied. No one has sent one back yet. When it gets here it'll be hitting the ground running, I'll be breaking it in per the instructions Thursday. First thing friday I'll be throwing 4 racks of ribs on it to take to a family get together later in the day up in Phoenix. I've used a Traeger Jr with the Ortech controller for years but it's only good for 1 or 2 racks, although I've done 16lb Briskets on it and they were fantastic. In the end (or beginning) it was time to step it up to the big time. Needless to say, I can't wait to fire it up. I'll do a review once I get some time on it. Well, wish me luck.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 23, 2012)

I Talked to Ron at RecTec last week

They started carrying my Tube Smokers for use in their pellet grills

Great Guys!

Stand behind their products

I own a Traeger Texas(Clone), and looking to upgrade

I'll be anxious to read your review

Todd


----------



## bbq grub rub (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks very much, do you have a link to your tube smoker? Always looking for accessories for my smoker.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 23, 2012)

Grub  Rub, afternoon...... Click on the sponsors link at the bottom of Todd signature box.....  And take plenty of pictures of your new smoker...  Dave


----------



## bbq grub rub (Dec 23, 2012)

I tried to link a picture but it just froze. The Traeger Jr is going to get a work out one more time tomorrow. I'll be making a 12lb prime rib. I wish I would have ordered my Rec Tec sooner. I've done up to a 16lb brisket on the jr and had excellent results so the PR should be no problem.


----------



## dustem88 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey BBQ Grub Rub, hows things comin wit that Rec Tec im lookin to move on from my gasser maybe go pellet any updates wood help,Thx


----------



## mossymo (Dec 30, 2012)

Congrats on the Rec Tec, looking forward to hearing your thoughts on it after a few uses. Be sure and post some pics when it arrives!


----------



## bbq grub rub (Dec 30, 2012)

Well, as soon as it was unpacked I was hoping to get right to it. Of course as luck would have it, we had a rain storm with high winds blow through. So first thing Friday I came in early and put it through the set up process. It got up to 486 degrees in 40 degree weather. I ran it for an hour like this. I let it do its cooling process and set it at 200 degrees, the temp was good to go in about 20 minutes. My first run was 2 racks of St Louis style ribs. When I opened the lid, put the meat on & closed it, the temp only varied by 6 degrees and went right back to 200. What really surprised me was that it stayed at 200 almost the whole time only varying by 2 degrees on a rare occasion. After 3 hours I wrapped the ribs in foil with some Brown Sugar, honey, apple cider and a little Parkay. Now back in for another 2 hours. Again, the temp was just perfect the whole time. Next I unwrap them and sauce them every 15 minutes for another hour. 3-2-1 as most know it. Here's the great part... These were the best ribs I've ever made 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 The perfect tug, plenty of juices left in them, the smoke flavor was perfect, the tenderness was dead on. I couldn't have done better no matter what I was cooking on. I have a theory as to why they came out so good, tell me if I'm wrong. When the temp fluctuates in a smoker and goes up, even though the smoker will come back down, I don't believe the meat does as much. There fore your meat is cooking faster and also loosing juices. When the temp is dead on, the cook is progressive up to the desired temp so the meat is always climbing up in temp gradually. I feel this helps to contain the juices and prevents the meat from cooking unevenly. I have 3 more racks on as we speak, we'll see how they turn out. As of now, I couldn't be happier with any smoker, this thing rocks!!!!

BTW, I had called several times to ask some questions and every time I was treated like a good friend. These guys are good folks!


----------



## bbq grub rub (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't think I have enough posts to include pictures yet.  I'm here to stay & learn from you all though.


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 30, 2012)

BBQ Grub Rub said:


> I don't think I have enough posts to include pictures yet. I'm here to stay & learn from you all though.


You can still post pictures but our software will probably hold the post until it gets validated by a moderator which we all try to get to them as soon as we can. We have this software to help keep the spammers out and to ensure no one comes on post inappropriate pictures. Your posts will only be held until you make about 25 posts and our software learns who you are and you are not a spammer, so go ahead and post away!


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 30, 2012)

BBQ Grub Rub said:


> I don't think I have enough posts to include pictures yet. I'm here to stay & learn from you all though.


Yup, we'll catch it and send them thru

Got any pics?

How about a tour?

Todd


----------



## sam3 (Dec 31, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> Yup, we'll catch it and send them thru
> 
> Got any pics?
> 
> ...


Yep, I'm interested too.


----------



## bbq grub rub (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, the ribs were a big hit. Now a request has been put in for a Brisket, one of my favorite pieces of meat to cook. That'll be in a couple weeks. In the mean time some chicken will be going in this weekend. For now, have a very happy new years, be safe.


----------



## gotarace (Jan 8, 2013)

BBQ Grub Rub...you have any updates and photos of this pellet pooper? I'm going to pull the trigger on a pellet grill before long and you appreciate your input on your purchase I'm looking at Yoders ...Rec Tec...and Green Mountains and real world hands on advice goes a long way in my book.


----------



## bbq grub rub (Jan 8, 2013)

I'll add pictures tonight when I get home. This thing cooks dead on. Even with big swings in ambient temp, the grill didn't move more than 2 degrees. Everything about this thing is top quality. IMHO you couldn't get btter results no matter what you spend on a smoker.

Made chicken over the weekend, turned out perfect & juicy.


----------



## sam3 (Jan 8, 2013)

BBQ Grub Rub said:


> I'll add pictures tonight when I get home. This thing cooks dead on. Even with big swings in ambient temp, the grill didn't move more than 2 degrees. Everything about this thing is top quality. IMHO you couldn't get btter results no matter what you spend on a smoker.
> 
> Made chicken over the weekend, turned out perfect & juicy.


Looking forward to the pics too.

A pellet pooper is on my hit list for 2013.


----------



## bbq grub rub (Jan 9, 2013)

rectec.jpg



__ bbq grub rub
__ Jan 9, 2013


















rectec ribs.jpg



__ bbq grub rub
__ Jan 9, 2013


















rectec1.jpg



__ bbq grub rub
__ Jan 9, 2013


















rectec steak.JPG



__ bbq grub rub
__ Jan 9, 2013






So here are some pictures. The first racks of ribs & a steak I made last night. I ran it up to 450 degrees, cooked for 5 minutes, 1/4 turn & another 5 minutes. Then flipped and the same. I did nothing what so ever other than cut5 it & take the picture, it was that juicy. It was even an mngr special to get it sold, nothing special. My poor gas grill is going to die a terrible death.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 9, 2013)

Sux To Be You!

TJ


----------



## bbq grub rub (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes it does.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I've now cooked chicken 2 different times, 3 racks of ribs then 2 racks the next day and the steak and still have 1/2 a hopper full of pellets. Soon I'm going to try pizza.


----------



## sam3 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for the pics. Buying a good cooking tool is an investment. I only want to do this once, and be happy with it. 
Your input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## gotarace (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for posting your thoughts and the photos...Looks like a great unit. Another pellet pooper hit my radar heavy today and i may have to order one. It is a Blazin Grill Works Gridiron. So many options to consider and only order one.


----------



## bbq grub rub (Jan 10, 2013)

I started ith a Traeger Jr about a year ago. While it served me very well, it was time to go bigger. |I thought that the size would be the main difference but the Eec |Tec actually does a better job of cooking. I think it's due to the absolute control over temprature. This thing doesn't budge once it's at the desired temp. In the next couple weeks I'll be putting it to what I consider, the ultimate test. I'll be cooking a whole packer Brisket. My Traeger Jr did a fantastic job, even with a 16 pounder, I can't wait to see how the Rec Tec does.


----------



## bbq grub rub (Jan 10, 2013)

The BGW was one|I looked at too, I like the ability to slide the pellet pot out for cleaning. My only concern is the controller, it's similar to the Ortech style controller that I put on my Traeger Jr. I had 40 degree swings in temp, that may be due to the Jr being so small but I didn't want to chance it.


----------



## gotarace (Jan 10, 2013)

I worried about that too but when reading what owners are writing about the the Blaz'n they state that when the grill is open to set it at 180 witch sets the auger at 50% duty cycle. What this does is not let the cooker call for large amounts of pellets all the time the lid is open. As soon as you close the lid bump the heat back to temp desired and they get very stable temp results that way. 

I really like the Yoders also but i have a hard time with the fire pot being on the left side...just seams like even temps could be a recurring nightmare with one. 

Every smoker...grill has a learning curve and i appreciate all your impute BBQ Pub Grub. Those Rec Tecs are still on my Radar...I want one built in the good old USA...


----------



## sam3 (Jan 10, 2013)

Gotarace, I'm tellin ya. I'm learning a lot here with all these posts. I'm gonna watch this thread and see what you finally settle on. 
I already gave the wifey a warning a new box arrive this spring. :-)


----------



## ptpalms (Jan 10, 2013)

I can comment on the Blazin, as I have a Grid Iron at home, one at my buddy's lake house, and my inlaws have a Grand Slam, & I have cooked on them all.  
I've probably ran about 400-500lbs through mine at home in the last 5 months.  

Grid Iron: 
Grill Area:  702 sq. in. ( 36" x 19.5" )
Including Inside Shelf: 310 sq. in. ( 31" x 10" )
Total cooking surface with shelf - 1012 sq. in.
Hopper Size: 30lbs. 

The pull out fire pot is the cat's meow for a couple reasons: 
1) If you ever experience a flame out, you can pull it out, get rid of any excess pellets, put it back in and fire it back up w/o removing all the food, grates, grease pan, heat deflector, then vac it out & put it all back together.  
2) Quick and easy cleanout before each cook or in the middle of a super long cook.  
3) To make starting a bit quicker, I put about 1/4cup of pellets in it before each cook after I clean it out.  
4) If your ignitor rod goes on the fritz, just pull out, add some pellets, light, shove in and you are up and running w/o having to go through everything listed in #1 above.  

_The controller on the Traeger is different.  Blazin uses an Ortech 100._   It is programmed a bit different I believe.  After I got some seat time w/ it, I have got it down and rarely have trouble w/ it.  It is true that if you set to 180* when you open the lid, it will change the duty cycle to 50% no matter what it thinks the temp is (when you open the lid for an extended period of time and let the heat out, the controller will think that the temp is lower than what it is set at and will dump pellets in at 100% duty cycle until the lid is closed and the temp goes back up, plus any overshoot from the fire pot blazing away. I think that this can happen w/ almost any pellet grill to a point) 

They are American made in Beatrice, NE.  

As for searing, Blazin Grill Works make sear kits that seem to work quite well.  

Also, the Blazin has an optional hood insulator kit and also optional roller grates.  I have not purchased all the above yet, but plan to.  

Blazin also gives you a ton of different powder coat options so you can customize the color.  

Their shipping is pretty cheap from what I hear, maybe because they are only selling them factory direct now.

The Blazin also has a 30lb hopper and a rounded auger rod so that it helps w/ pellet jams. 
They are built like tanks, second only to the Yoder.  

What I would change on my Blazin Grid Iron... Well for one thing, I would like for the standard top shelf be on a slide track rather than mounted on peg holes on the back side.

I will probably swap out the controller for the SSII when they are available, but that is only because I like gadgets and want to hook it up to a Rocks Stoker and have a full internet interface... 

Have fun researching.  I would try to find a store w/ the different models or find somebody that has each one so you can touch and feel it to get a better idea of each too.


----------



## bbq grub rub (Jan 10, 2013)

Some more details on the Rec Tec for you. The stainless steel used is 304 grade, better than the 430 you'll find on some units. It also has a button allowing you to feed extra pellets when opening the lid. You can also alternate between actual temp & set temp. I don't remember if I mentioned it before but it maintains its temp within 2 degrees no matter what the ambient temp has been. I've tested with a 40 degree swing from morning to afternoon. I did have a wheel that I couldn't tighten last week so i called about it, they sent one the same day & I got it yesterday. I think you'll find as well that they aren't there just to selll you a smoker, you'll make new friends too. They are a great bunch over there. There are definitely a lot of great choices out there & every one you mentioned were also considerations for me too. I think the polished cast stainless horns tipped the scale too, they're just cool. 8-D BTW they are offering 6 months same as cash right now, that helps ease the pain as well.


----------



## smokingrk (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm new to smoking, so started smoking with an electric Masterbuilt having some temp control  issues, though still working has led me to looking into IMHO the next best thing, pellet smoker/grill. I've been reading about Traegers and clones, and sounds like REC TEC is US made and built well.

A few questions - I've read some threads that smoke is not as intense on pellet smokers? I have AMNPS, could that work as a supplement, if limited smoke, or is tube needed? where is either placed?

Also the grill specs say they can go to high heat like 500, has anyone tried to sear a steak with good results?  Not as inmportant as smoking but if it can be used as dual purpose,I may have a better case with wife...


----------



## bear55 (Apr 4, 2013)

You just about cinched it for me.  I am looking to upgrade to a pellet smoker and have liked the information I've read about Rec Tec and they are on sale now for $995.00 which is within  my budget.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 5, 2013)

Cool....... Congrats on the sale price....... Dave


----------



## nickmv (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm a little confused about the Rec Tec. People are saying it's American made, but I'm looking at an unboxing post on another forum, and it clearly says right on the box "Made in China".

http://pelletheads.com/index.php?topic=14120.0


----------



## mossymo (Apr 5, 2013)

Everything I have ever heard is RecTec is made in China also. Wife and I decided on a Yoder YS640 the January before last and it has exceeded our expectations and we have no regrets.


----------



## smokingrk (Apr 5, 2013)

MossyMO said:


> Everything I have ever heard is RecTec is made in China also. Wife and I decided on a Yoder YS640 the January before last and it has exceeded our expectations and we have no regrets.


I will have to stand corrected, after some additional research on REC TEC I believe is manufactured in China, though it is an american company designed .  I too went with Yoder YS640, a few extra $$ and well worth it.  Been using the Yoder now for about three weeks and everything so far has been great.


----------



## rtbbq2 (Aug 29, 2013)

I just pulled the trigger on a REC TEC today. Looking forward to getting it. Sounds like they will be shipping the day after Labor Day....Gonna need Todd's pellets at AMAZN by the boat load now...I'll be calling you TJ...............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















Image_7931.jpg



__ rtbbq2
__ Aug 29, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Aug 29, 2013)

RTBBQ2 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a REC TEC today. Looking forward to getting it. Sounds like they will be shipping the day after Labor Day....Gonna need Todd's pellets at AMAZN by the boat load now...I'll be calling you TJ...............


Nice smokers those RecTec's...   I have read quite a bit about them.....   Congrats......     PS, you can get Todd's pellets by the ton....


----------



## seenred (Aug 29, 2013)

RTBBQ2 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a REC TEC today. Looking forward to getting it. Sounds like they will be shipping the day after Labor Day....Gonna need Todd's pellets at AMAZN by the boat load now...I'll be calling you TJ...............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats on the new Rec Tec!  Hope you like it as much as I like mine.  Be sure to show it off with some Qview when it comes in!  Did you order the Grill Grates sear kit with it?  IMO, it's a must for getting a good sear on meats when high temp grilling.

Red


----------



## rtbbq2 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi Red,

Thanks, looking forward to doing some butts and briskets too..

I will be getting the sear grates as well. I usually use my Kamado Kooker with a sear mod I made for it though...check it out.

"//www.youtube.com/embed/0grR5rh6Cq4?

Edit....   Embeded u-tube video........  Please do that in the future....   DaveOmak


----------



## rtbbq2 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks Dave, looking forward to putting the REC TEC to work. Rest assured I will be posting pics..RTBBQ


----------



## marco007 (Nov 21, 2013)

Marco here from NC this was very helpful!  I saw this smoker awhile back, and I came across on in a competition, nice looking pellet smoker, pellet pooper as I read in another post. Lol im a stick burner myself, but looking into going for a pellet smoker as well, see what the hoopla is all about. Pics look good and promising. Was looking at the Traegers, since they made a kiosk at our local malls. Might give the Rec Tec a shot! Good deal!


----------



## airman3 (Dec 14, 2013)

Will get my Rec-Tec Monday.  I got a smoker for Christmas, the wife a new dining room suite.  Fair in

my book.  Hoping to do a pork shoulder next week and a prime rib either Christmas or New Years.  Any

help would be appreciated as this my first venture into the smoking world


----------



## seenred (Dec 14, 2013)

airman3 said:


> Will get my Rec-Tec Monday.  I got a smoker for Christmas, the wife a new dining room suite.  Fair in
> 
> my book.  Hoping to do a pork shoulder next week and a prime rib either Christmas or New Years.  Any
> 
> help would be appreciated as this my first venture into the smoking world


Hope you love your RT as much as I love mine!  I've been smoking for years on all kinds of pits, but this one is the best purchase I've made.

Here's a couple of links to step by step tutorials for pork butt and prime rib.  Bear doesn't use a pellet rig (his smoker is an MES), but the same basic steps/rules apply.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140055/boston-butt-pulled-pork-step-by-step

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110433/prime-rib-new-best-ever

Good luck!  Be sure to post some pics when you get that RT fired up.

Red


----------



## airman3 (Dec 14, 2013)

Checked out those two links.  I should not have looked before I get my grill!  Those look

great.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## airman3 (Dec 19, 2013)

Received my rec-tec on Monday but did not have time to put together until today.  Wow!  Easy assembly and all parts were there.  Took me about 1 1/2 hours total and that was by myself.  Very well built grill.  Plan to do the burn in tomorrow and cook a pork shoulder sat.  Wish me luck!


----------



## seenred (Dec 20, 2013)

Good Luck!  Be sure to post some qview when you get it fired up!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Red


----------



## wileyman (Dec 21, 2013)

Just got my Rec Tec a little over a week ago and I love it. Have already done spare ribs, chicken thighs (wrapped in bacon), Pork Tenderloin and Bacon (the best I have ever had). Next week for Christmas I am doing a 14 pound Brisket and the next day a Turkey.


----------



## seenred (Dec 22, 2013)

Wileyman said:


> Just got my Rec Tec a little over a week ago and I love it. Have already done spare ribs, chicken thighs (wrapped in bacon), Pork Tenderloin and Bacon (the best I have ever had). Next week for Christmas I am doing a 14 pound Brisket and the next day a Turkey.


Congrats Wileyman!  Let's see some Qview!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Red


----------



## cromag (Dec 28, 2013)

The pellets in the shop section on Rec Tec's website are called "Ultimate Blend" what kind of wood pellets did they send you? Is the ultimate blend pellets just the fuel and if you want other flavors do you have to go out and find maple/cherry/apple ect pellets?


----------



## shtrdave (Dec 28, 2013)

Yes the white bag they sell are just a hardwood blend, and they have another blend and a 100% hickory in the packages. If you want different flavors you will need to source them. I would guess the white bag is primarily oak. Get one of Todds Amazin Tubes and some pellets form him on sale now. I have a 12' Tube and a tray I use and ordered an RSI from smokin spice. But to be honest when I use the tube or tray I usually just put the same stuff that is in the hopper in it.


----------



## phrett (Jan 2, 2014)

If you get a few grate temps probes going and a real time graphing chart you'll find that there are temps swings that are not reflected in the controller temp.  The Rec-Tec is a great unit and I have cooked on them, but like all other pellet units, or any unit that has a fire, there is an ebb and flow to the grate temp as the fire dies, more fuel/fan is added and the fire blooms, and then the fire slows down to cycle again.  Most controllers display, and use as input, a temp over time average and that is not what actually happens at the grate in real time.


----------

